# Alaska Lodge Recomendations



## Thompson1536 (Aug 11, 2018)

First off, my name is Rich and I’m from Ohio (don’t hold that against me lol). This is my first post but been a longtime lurker and recently joined up. I have fished the manistee/wellston area with my Dad for salmon and trout. Beautiful country up there and good memories.

I am looking to plan an Alaska trip with my son and father thinking 2020 giving time for reservations and saving up for the trip. I would like to do a all-inclusive type trip with food,lodging etc. also looking to experience both the ocean and river fishing if possible. My son and father will be ages 7 and 73 at that time. We have already been taking my son out walleye fishing here on Lake Erie, some small stream trout fishing and this July did a Charter on Lake Ontario. So far the little guy is a fishing fool. 

I have been looking at Alaska Hooksetters Lodge because they advertise trip diversity and young angler friendly. If anyone has a review on them or another recommendation I would be glad to hear it.

Thanks in advance M-S sportsman


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

I would look at Raspberry Island Remote lodge. Right on the water, fishing is better in Kodiak and more liberal limits than other areas of SE/SC Alaska. It's a family operation , Birch bought from his dad and raises his family out there. They have some great salmon streams they fish and the ocean fishing is great. Another nice thing is that they are in a straight that's pretty protected from the elements, it's rare he can't get out on the water. Lots of bear, deer and the biggest elk in the world are on that island as well.


----------



## Thompson1536 (Aug 11, 2018)

Abel,

Thank you for the information. Good thinking about the protected waters. The wildlife would be great too. My son loves all the animal mounts at cabela he would flip seeing the real deal


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just got back from a week on the Alagnak River with Alaska Trophy Adventures Lodge. Remote lodge geared towards fly fishing but they do have spinning gear for those that cannot fly cast. Great staff and accommodations. 2020 will be a Pink Salmon year so you will get plenty of action. Check out the the link in my signature to my blog. Posting daily entries of my week there.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

When I went, I stayed at Captain Bligh’s Beaver Creek Lodge on the Kenai. We fished the Kenai, Kasilof and Russian rivers. The people were great and so was the fishing. They even sent us Christmas ornaments years after we had went there.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

www.naknekrivercamp.com


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Kenai river condo's


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I’ve been to Alaska 9 times. 

The ocean and river fishing packages are geared more towards Kodiak Island or the SW panhandle. 

Alaska is a really big place but renting an RV and fishing/traveling the road system might give you a great option. 

Fishing for halibut is like fishing for barn doors. Delicious barn doors. But it’s all yanking dead weight off the bottom. 

If you’re into maybe self guiding, I’d do 2 nights in Seward with a 1 day halibut charter, then 2 nights in Cooper Lamding with 2 days fishing the Kenai.

I’d drive the 6 hours to Denali and take the all day bus tour. I love to fish but the scenery in Denali is incredible.

Then a night back through a really fun town called Takkeetna with great food. Lots of streams near there to fish.

Cheers


----------



## steelhead_30 (Oct 17, 2003)

Alaska sportsmans lodge
fiahasl.com


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Don't know why this didn't come to mind before, Jeff Peterson-Kodiakcombos.com. One of the best, and that's the last stronghold for a REAL chance at joining the 50lb club. Jeff is a native to Old Harbor and has been there for 50yrs. protected waters, great fishing. One thing you need to look at is where the guides at these lodges are from, most of them are just following the tourists, if it wasn't for the ease of fishing up here they couldn't catch fish.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

This would be a lot of fun if you ask me, not trout or salmon , but huge monster pike and sheefish on the fly. stay on a house boat and take daily skiff trips up and down the river
.http://mstpa.com/alaska-fishing-trip-accommodations/


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

I want to do that in hopes of a 50+ incher to make a replica of for the wall! They are on my radar for sure.


----------

